# It's so easy - give it a try



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Nuke has now set up a Justgiving page to donate to this year's charity: Mesothelioma UK.

http://www.justgiving.com/motorhomefacts

It's such a worthwhile cause and Justgiving makes it so easy to give.

I thought I'd start this separate thread to draw attention to it.

Chris


----------

